# Samsung Galaxy S Value Pack Update Leak



## brewcityboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I was reading this article :

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-s-value-pack-update-leaks-ics-still-nixed-18209733/

and was wondering if anyone tried this out....


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

if you like a nasty brick situation... This is for the I9000 not a Fascinate. It WILL brick you


----------



## brewcityboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Mesmerize, so glad I asked! Thanks for letting me know though! I truly appreciate it. I should have looked into it more before jumping in and posting but figured everyone here would know best and give me the quick heads up on it. Too bad though. I have the ICS build from here anyways so not too disappointed but some of the screenshots intrigued me like this one :

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9241/sc20120106201427.png

The photo editor or whatever. I know it's probably just Samsung bloatware and it's not like I can't find another app/apps that do the same but was kind of looking forward to maybe trying it all out. Oh well....

Think I should delete this then or leave it in the event that others like me may benefit from it?


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

brewcityboy said:


> I have a Mesmerize, so glad I asked! Thanks for letting me know though! I truly appreciate it. I should have looked into it more before jumping in and posting but figured everyone here would know best and give me the quick heads up on it. Too bad though. I have the ICS build from here anyways so not too disappointed but some of the screenshots intrigued me like this one :
> 
> http://img694.images...20106201427.png
> 
> ...


Photo editor is built into ICS


----------

